# Hello from Los Angeles!



## planetq (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello, My name is Minkyu, and I am currently residing in Los Angeles.

I am probably going to be on this forum a lot searching for answers, so I thought I'd just go ahead and introduce my self-

I've been keeping mantises since I was very little, along with a a bunch of stag beetles and rhino beetles, and also some selections of lepidoptera.

Mantises are awesome, I love em'.

Nice to meet you all!

Minkyu


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma AZ. Is your family Korean, BTW?


----------



## revmdn (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello Minkyu, and welcome to the forum!




You've got the right idea researching here (best thing you can do!). And you'll find lots of answers to your questions, and great information and tips in previous threads in the forum.  Very nic to have you here!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 30, 2009)

welcome from OHIO!


----------



## planetq (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

Yeah I'm pretty excited for the new mantids I got!

PhilinYuma- Yeah we are Korean-  

Minkyu


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town Colorado[/SIZE]


----------



## agent A (Jul 1, 2009)

welcome from CONNECTICUT!


----------

